# Does anyone view you as overly analytical?



## Radiant Flux (May 7, 2010)

I know my parents and friends do!:laughing:


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Well, of course! :tongue:
When people tell me that, I know I'm doing something right. :laughing:


----------



## Radiant Flux (May 7, 2010)

Haha, nice


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Definitely. I even am told by my father often to 'stop making things complicated', even if I'm not trying to be.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

You bet.People expect a one word answer and I give them a paragraph explaining all angles and possibilties.

The reaction: "What the hell?"


----------



## very bored (Jul 6, 2009)

Some people do, and I think that is the only thing I am ever really criticized for.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

My Mother: "Paul, you analyze things to death" 

A friend: "I just like to listen dude, you keep going and going"

Yeah, I've been told I do. I don't see how it can be a problem, unless you are wrong.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Quite often. My ESTJ lover always told me I was so analytical and I would say "Thats who I am, deal with it". When I told him that analyzing a situation helps me to understand things around me... he soon understood.


----------



## KyojiK (Apr 14, 2010)

Oh yes. As a matter of fact, one of the reasons for my previous break up was because my ex claimed that I was too analytic and need to learn to just leave things as they are. I told her I go insane if my mind is in a blank state for even a second. My friends can vouch for that after they saw what happen when they sedated me with second hand marijuana smoke. That was the last time they smoked with me around.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

Sometimes I'm told I think about things too much. I just think they aren't thinking about them enough.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

"You make me dizzy."

"What are you talking about? I don't understand."

"You think too much."

"Will you help me today? Will you please stop analyzing things for few hours? I'm eating right now. It's hard for me to digest my food while listening to you analyzing things and make it looks complicated."

"You over-analyzing things. Everything will be just fine."

"I don't understand your train of thoughts."

"Can we please change the subject and talks about normal things?"

"Stop talking and just eat your dinner!"

Meh. Yeah. Tell me about it. :dry:


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

WickedQueen said:


> "You make me dizzy."
> 
> "What are you talking about? I don't understand."
> 
> ...


I'm actually suprised about this since you're an ESTJ.


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

My Dad's NT and I've had to tell _him_ to simplify things! :tongue: He habitually gives explanations that are far more detailed than necessary. Being NT myself I understand why he does it, but I can see how it might frustrate and confuse people. 



WickedQueen said:


> "Will you help me today? Will you please stop analyzing things for few hours? I'm eating right now. It's hard for me to digest my food while listening to you analyzing things and make it looks complicated."
> 
> "Can we please change the subject and talks about normal things?


Those are funny. 



bionic said:


> I'm actually suprised about this since you're an ESTJ.


Yeah. Usually it's SJ's who get the most irritated by it.


----------



## soulstice (May 12, 2010)

My friends say that I over-analyze everything. When I talk it's like a massive flood of information for them. I need to learn to simplify. -.-


----------



## OneiricEntropy (Apr 22, 2010)

KyojiK said:


> Oh yes. As a matter of fact, one of the reasons for my previous break up was because my ex claimed that I was too analytic and need to learn to just leave things as they are. I told her I go insane if my mind is in a blank state for even a second. My friends can vouch for that after they saw what happen when they sedated me with second hand marijuana smoke. That was the last time they smoked with me around.


WTF? I have the opposite reaction. It's like flood gates opening. I actually smoked recently for the first time in a LONG time and I remember thinking, "wow, I need to remember that in the morning" and "I need to write all of this down". My mind went nuts. It was awesome.


----------



## Hijinks (Mar 10, 2010)

When around 'normal people', it's important to utilize the findings of your analyses in a humorous manner, or you will likely not be taken seriously. I discovered this from observing people whom where trudgingly tedious in their casual communications, and of course, positive examples from the likes of


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Mantis (Feb 7, 2010)

:angry:everybody.


----------



## jds (May 16, 2010)

I get that. The thing I like the most is when people tell me that they like the way I phrase things. Like once I took a longer route while driving and said, I took this route because I wanted to simplify my decisions because I'm somewhat tired. People seem to enjoy that, which makes me happy.


----------



## entpreter (Aug 5, 2009)

I just heard that comment twice this week roud:


----------

